# Waterfowl Pics



## greenwingart (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am trying to find someone that has any waterfowl pics that I might be willing to let me draw. I usually just get a general outline from pictures I have taken on my cheap camera. Now I am trying to get some very detailed pics. I am in the process of buying a new camera at this time for the upcoming hunting season. Not sure if anyone would be willing to do this just thought I would ask. Also, what brand of camera/lense would be best for such photography? I am really wanting to take some close up action pictures of waterfowl and other game. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

-Matt:texasflag


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone posted this not to long ago not sure who tho, great picture


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a few in these galleries. You can use them any way you want. 
http://www.pbase.com/arlon/just_birds
http://www.pbase.com/arlon/wadley_barron_

Click on the thumbnail and then you can see a much larger version by clicking the "original" under the pic.


----------



## greenwingart (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for the links to those pics those are amazing. You have a true gift for capturing scenery.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340517682642246.94876.173789362648413&type=3

This guy is pretty good at photography, got a bunch of different pic throughout his facebook


----------

